
Why Go is a poorly designed language (from a perspective of Go lover) - tucnak
https://medium.com/@tucnak/1cc04e5daf2
======
flippant
There has to be a better way of doing this:

    
    
      numbers = append(numbers[:2], append([]int{3}, numbers[2:]...)...)

~~~
tucnak
I am afraid there isn't. In fact, it's called a "slice trick" and listed in Go
wiki:
[https://github.com/golang/go/wiki/SliceTricks](https://github.com/golang/go/wiki/SliceTricks)

